# Dirk OK w/ Coming Off The Bench?



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593475531049410560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593475798650195968
Would be relevant if Dallas pursues a power forward this offseason. Considering he's a defensive liability and was not effective offensively vs Rockets, it's probably a necessity for the team to improve. However it's a lot to ask of a guy who we asked a lot of the prior offseason. He is still the face of the franchise despite not being able to carry a franchise anymore.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593475531049410560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593475798650195968
> Would be relevant if Dallas pursues a power forward this offseason. Considering he's a defensive liability and was not effective offensively vs Rockets, it's probably a necessity for the team to improve. However it's a lot to ask of a guy who we asked a lot of the prior offseason. He is still the face of the franchise despite not being able to carry a franchise anymore.


If they can get someone like LMA, that would be amazing. Dirk is a selfless guy. But like you said, he looked pretty bad these playoffs.

Seeing Harden guarding him and Dirk refusing to post him up drove me insane. How can you not just throw James Harden out of your way? I couldn't believe it.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah to be honest the most selfless thing he could do is retire at this stage - and I'm a big Dirk fan. He'll hang on to hit 30k though I think.

I think they do have to manage him better - get him closer to 60 games a season. That isn't going to do anything to help his defense though which was just horrible against Houston.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Eh. At 8-9M he's fair value (and likely still underpaid a smudge) so I don't think he should retire. It's not like he's on some max or something. Ideal situation would be that you add a guy like Aldridge (Dallas will be roughly 33M below projected salary cap of 67M, assuming Felton opts in and Monta opts out) and bring Dirk off the bench. If we could bring back Monta and Tyson on top of that, we'd have a good core for next year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

kbdullah said:


> Eh. At 8-9M he's fair value (and likely still underpaid a smudge) so I don't think he should retire. It's not like he's on some max or something. Ideal situation would be that you add a guy like Aldridge (Dallas will be roughly 33M below projected salary cap of 67M, assuming Felton opts in and Monta opts out) and bring Dirk off the bench. If we could bring back Monta and Tyson on top of that, we'd have a good core for next year.


Yea, he still easily outproduces his contract, so retiring would hurt the Mavs more than anything else. For all the "Dirk's no longer Dirk!" noise, he still just put up 21 and 10 against a possible Finals team. As a fan of the team that has Dallas' first-round pick next year (so long as it's not top 7) I'm rooting for a disastrous offseason for them, but the ideal situation for next year is probably signing away Aldridge while retaining most of their current team and hitting some gold on the veteran minimum/exception market. Maybe you're still not totally a real contender then, but there's something to be said for sending Dirk out on a few solid years.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> Eh. At 8-9M he's fair value (and likely still underpaid a smudge) so I don't think he should retire. It's not like he's on some max or something. Ideal situation would be that you add a guy like Aldridge (Dallas will be roughly 33M below projected salary cap of 67M, assuming Felton opts in and Monta opts out) and bring Dirk off the bench. If we could bring back Monta and Tyson on top of that, we'd have a good core for next year.


He's definitely great value on the offensive side. I just don't see how the Mavs can base even a borderline successful defense around him playing 30 minutes a night.


----------

